# How To: Run two instances of ventrilo



## TFL Replica

For a little bit of fun: you can join the same server multiple times it creates this horrific echo that keeps amplifying itself.


----------



## BiG O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
For a little bit of fun: you can join the same server multiple times it creates this horrific echo that keeps amplifying itself.

wouldn't you only get an echo if your mic picked up the sound from your speakers or headphones?

To the OP, I've been doing this for a while. Good for people who don't know yet I guess.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiG O* 
wouldn't you only get an echo if your mic picked up the sound from your speakers or headphones?

To the OP, I've been doing this for a while. Good for people who don't know yet I guess.

Nope, you don't even need a mic to do this.


----------

